# boost kits for KA24de



## enti7y (Sep 12, 2008)

i finally finished the build a few months ago on my KA24DE and it's finally broken in and i want to get a turbo kit, manifold, turbo (t3/t4 ... t25/t28) FMIC, piping, boost controller, all of the lines.. if anyone has anything around that they would like to sell.. i'm looking for something in top condition if used, or brand new.


----------

